# Problem mit Debian Grub und Suse 8.1



## ihop (27. August 2004)

HI

habe gestern in der nacht Debian ( von der knoppix cd ) Insterliert
hatte schon Suse 8.1 oben.

also ich Insterlierte debian auf einer leeren Patition.
alles läuft Wunderbar bis zu dem moment wo ich wieder auf suse zugreifen will
denn lilo zeigt ma nur 2 win partitionen an und debian!
daher das ich durch pfuscherei mein suse bissi runiert habe Insterlierte ich dieses auch neu!

so nun ist es genau umgekehrt bei grub habe ich eig alles eingestellt nur wenn ich zu meinen Debian will schreibt mir grub eine fehler Meldung und wirft mich in die grub shell

was muss ich in die grub.conf reinschreiben das das booten auf beide Linux Dist. geht

danke für die hilfe
greez ihop


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

wenn du noch geschrieben hättest welche Fehlermeldung kommt, dann könnte man dir sicherlich auch helfen.


----------



## ihop (27. August 2004)

er schreibt schlicht File not Found
mehr auch wieder nicht

greez ihop


----------



## DeathAngel (28. August 2004)

Poste doch bitte mal deine grub.conf sowie deine Partitionierung ...


----------

